# Your Gaming Sins!



## Kouen Hasuki (May 20, 2013)

Do you have any "Gaming Sins" you know things that your not proud of maybe like that time you cheated on Zelda or what nots?

To get the ball rolling...

I've NEVER played on a Real NES. 

Like EVER not even held one of there controllers, In my Defense I was Raised in London and had a Sega Master System and everyone I knew had one too no one I knew of at that time had one xD


----------



## emigre (May 20, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> Do you have any "Gaming Sins" you know things that your not proud of maybe like that time you cheated on Zelda or what nots?
> 
> To get the ball rolling...
> 
> ...


 
That's not really a sin. That's more Ninty have a terrible policy regarding Europe whilst Sega were much better in comparison.


----------



## pwsincd (May 20, 2013)

I bought a Sega MegaCD. And only ever owned Sonic CD.  (hated the plumber , loved the spikey blue dude  , times have changed)
I owned a Commodore Vic20 rather than the big brother C64. Big Mistake.

I left the gaming scene completely between the the end of the Megadrive era and returned around the time of the first xbox. Not sure what i missed but i guess quite a bit lol. (Women and pubs took over). 

Not exactly gaming but computer related , i learnt to program in basic and coded some nifty apps for the very first ARM based computer ,  (acorn electron/BBC Micro and progressed to understand the basics of Machine Code (as it was known then) by the age of 13 you could buy weekly magazines that had sample code and ideas , even fully fledged games you had to type in. Then i totally walked away from it , a choice i kinda regret not having pursued further. (For this i blame the influx of BMX bikes to the UK prior to and subsequently following the success of the ET movie ) . 

To many sins to list outside of gaming theres that many one of em made it into my nick.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 20, 2013)

Downloading a save for Zelda: LA and going directly to the final boss 
I'm never going to be able to complete that game legitly now.


----------



## ilman (May 20, 2013)

I have never had, played or seen IRL a console before the 6th gen(the ps2 being the oldest console I've played on).
My first ever console was a cheap 20 lev(~13$) copy of a NES with 50 pre-installed games(all of them were 1:1 the same as their NES versions).
This one's more of a regret than a sin, but I'll count it as both.
4 years ago I really wanted to buy a Wii and I had a PSP. That's when I started learning programming in C++ and going to competitions.
In the first competitions I did very badly(0-20 points out of 300). Right before the National Olympiad my father promised that if I got to the top 3, he'd buy me the Wii.
Neither he, nor I expected that I'll be first, so I sold off my PSP, so that I can certainly afford a Wii after the Olympiad.
I immediately regretted my decision after winning. Later, when even more games started coming for it(to name a few, Kingdom Hearts:BBS, FF:CC and God of War: Ghost of Sparta), I regretted selling the PSP even more.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 20, 2013)

Whenever I finish a game and start collecting trophies or when I'm just doing a trophy run, I don't give a damn and just look stuff up on walkthroughs.

...what? I _already finished the game_ and I'm a _damn completionist_ - if I haven't found something in my normal playthrough then it's _pretty damn well-hidden _and I don't have the time in my life to look for these things for hundreds of hours. If I just want the collectibles, I'm choosing the easy way out.


----------



## BORTZ (May 20, 2013)

My friends and I used to play Battlefield 3 tons when i was in college last year. I graduated, went home, bought a 360 and a copy of BF3 and have never opened it. 

I guess i just feel guilty about it. 

I couldnt ever get into FFTA2 even though if i were stranded on a desert island I would take FFTA. I have been trying for a while to get a code to bypass the assinine laws for A2, but i just dont care enough. I want to like it, i just cant.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 20, 2013)

I've never played Chrono Trigger legitimately... I went through a heavy emulator- only phase until about a year and a half ago, and only played it on my phone with save states galore. I've gotten around to legitimately beating most of the games I've emulated once I stopped emulating, but I haven't gotten to Chrono Trigger yet... I now own the DS version, so maybe I'll play that once I clear my backlog out a bit.

Also, Shadow the Hedgehog is one of my favorite Sonic games. It's not a perfect game, but I don't understand why so many people hate it.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 20, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Also, Shadow the Hedgehog is one of my favorite Sonic games. It's not a perfect game, but I don't understand why so many people hate it.


The controls are terrible, Shadow is an angsty super-edgy little kid in comparison to being a relatively cool character in Sonic Adventure 2, the aliens look terrible. 

...still better than _"Sonic and the Secret Rings"_.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 20, 2013)

I never finished Super Mario Bros. 3.

I've never played a walkthrough of Final Fantasy VI where I let Cid live. I'm not sure if this is a sin, but I regret not trying at least once.

I've never played on an actual N64.

I've never finished a Fire Emblem game. Because normally, one of my characters die, and I save before I realize it. And then I rage quit.


----------



## Silverthorn (May 20, 2013)

I cheated during the weapon challenges in Bastion in order to get the best rewards. 
That was after finishing the game once though.


----------



## emigre (May 20, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I've never played Chrono Trigger legitimately...


 
Dude, this is GBAtemp, most people here don't play gaems legitimately as a way of life.


----------



## Veho (May 20, 2013)

I have never completed Prehistorik without the cheats enabled. I don't think I ever even completed the first level without the cheats.


----------



## Dr. Ivo Robotnik (May 20, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Also, Shadow the Hedgehog is one of my favorite Sonic games. It's not a perfect game, but I don't understand why so many people hate it.


 
Well, there's a certain variety of reasons as to why people hate it. I could explain them all, but I'd be writing an essay longer than my Master thesis. Suffice it to say that the camera is shit, the voice acting (with the exception of Dr. Robotnik) is shit, the controls are shit, the story is shit, and to round off this scatological onslaught, the logic employed by the game is SHIT.

"Oh, Dr. Eggman, I'm carrying out your goal now. D'you think you could maybe convince your Egg Pawns to STOP FUCKING SHOOTING ME!? You know, after my angst-break. Would be nice."

Also, it has a preposterous number of endings before they tie down that clusterfuck in the 'true ending'. I mean, in half of 'em, Robotnik DIES. G'luck trying to rhyme that with sensibility anywhere.

As for my own gaming sin, I played and tried to like Sonic '06 because I'm a Robotnik fanboy. Didn't last 'till the end though. Barely lasted 'till the end of the first level, in fact...


----------



## DragorianSword (May 20, 2013)

emigre said:


> That's not really a sin. That's more Ninty have a terrible policy regarding Europe whilst Sega were much better in comparison.


Weird in Belgium it's the other way around. The only consoles for sale where the ones from Nintendo, you couldn't find any Sega ones.
Heck the first time I saw a real Sega console was 2 years ago at my cousin in law's house and he had to order it from another country because you couldn't buy it anywhere in Belgium.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 20, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The controls are terrible, Shadow is an angsty super-edgy little kid in comparison to being a relatively cool character in Sonic Adventure 2, the aliens look terrible.
> 
> ...still better than _"Sonic and the Secret Rings"_.


How are the controls terrible? They're loads better than in the Sonic Adventure 1 or 2 or Heroes (the homing attack actually works, and there's no broken camera!).

The aliens look really uninspired, I'll give you that, and the story is a bit ridiculous... but not more so than most 3D Sonic games.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 20, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> How are the controls terrible? They're loads better than in the Sonic Adventure 1 or 2


No. Just... No. In Sonic Adventure I felt in total control, in Shadow the Hedgehog the slightest tilt of the analog stick sends Shadow flying.



> or Heroes (the homing attack actually works, and there's no broken camera!).


The camera is still broken, but the controls are better than in Heroes, yes.



> The aliens look really uninspired, I'll give you that, and the story is a bit ridiculous... but not more so than most 3D Sonic games.


I think Sonic Adventure 2 had a great story, I really hope for a true sequel to that line of storytelling.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (May 20, 2013)

I'm probably the only person in the world that enjoyed Sonic '06, does that count?

Hm.... I did use cheats for Lufia 1&2 and Lunar Silver Star Story Complete, which are some of my favourite games on their respective systems...


----------



## war2thegrave (May 20, 2013)

I threw away a working boxed Bally Astrocade and 3 or 4 games.
I had an urge to simplify my environment and clear my project room around
the time that I had taken it apart to replace the capacitors and other stuff but
got caught up in the feeling of having too much junk laying around, so it ended
up in the trash.

I could have just left it alone and sold it on ebay for $200-$300.00, but it's too late
for that now.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 20, 2013)

I'm pirating all of my games lol
The only legit games i have are Wii Sports and Mario Kart 7 lol
That and i used bots on MMO games.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 20, 2013)

EZ-Megaman said:


> I'm probably the only person in the world that enjoyed Sonic '06, does that count?


I just finished my first play through of Sonic 06. Aside from the near-game-breaking bugs and convoluted story, it had some potential. Far from a good game, but I feel like a much better gamer for having survived it.


----------



## Gahars (May 20, 2013)

I beat a man to death with an N64 just to watch him squirm. Then I gave his child a 3DO as a present.

...I'm going to hell, aren't I?


----------



## Damian666 (May 20, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> I'm pirating all of my games lol
> The only legit games i have are Wii Sports and Mario Kart 7 lol
> That and i used bots on MMO games.


 
trust me, your not alone


----------



## Taleweaver (May 21, 2013)

I abuse savegame states for breaking things. Like in wario land (game boy), where you could play 'double or half' with the money from the level...I just save, choose, watch the result and simply reload to take the other option if it didn't double my amount.

I've pirated plenty of wii games. I've bought the really good ones (usually after beating it)...but they're still wrapped in the plastic of the package.

For me, there is no such thing as "being casual" on the internet. I'm so anxious to waste someone's time by not giving them enough of a challenge or knowing all the ins and outs that I only dare to click "join server" after some SERIOUS training. It's pretty painful if I just happen to get on a server where everyone is just goofing off.


----------



## astrangeone (May 21, 2013)

I never finished a proper Mega Man game.  (I know, I should, but honestly, the platforming is harder than trying to drink a bottle of water whilst hanging upside down.)

I left the console market at the end of the Super Nintendo era, and honestly never looked back.  (Most of my consoles are portable.)

A couple of years ago, my hometown's arcade centers were closing.  I never went to the final event and playthrough, even though I did plan to do so.  Now it's a more touristy and well to do area of town.  (Sigh.)

I skipped Pokemon Ruby and Sapphire when they first came out.  (I didn't want to pick up yet another Gameboy!)

I bought Tales of the Abyss and never played it much.  I'm up to that stupid boss fight with the monster training General.  I would love to face her in freaking MH3U.


----------



## BORTZ (May 21, 2013)

I never killed Magus in Chrono Trigger


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 21, 2013)

i have never beat a megaman game that was not battle network/star force or zero and i am a huge megaman fan


----------



## Costello (May 26, 2013)

an actual sin (which fits the thread):

I hate bosses, so when I play a game that has bosses (even for the 2nd, 3rd etc. time) I always look online for the best way to beat bosses quickly. I'm talking about games like MGS or Zelda here.
I just can't stand trying all kinds of different weapons (regular gun does no effect? knife doest work? guy dodges missiles? wtf seriously) and getting my ass kicked in the meantime. So yeah, I read walkthrough for bosses.  deal with it


----------



## gamefan5 (May 26, 2013)

A gaming sin?

Mine would be: Not really liking LoZ: OoT.
Seriosuly, I just look at it and say: *It's just another zelda game. *XD


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 26, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> A gaming sin?
> 
> Mine would be: Not really liking LoZ: OoT.
> Seriosuly, I just look at it and say: *It's just another zelda game. *XD


Are you a fan of Zelda: aLttP?

If so, disliking OoT doesn't count as a sin.


----------



## Bake (May 26, 2013)

I Zanmato'd Dark Anima and Penance.


----------



## Depravo (May 26, 2013)

I recently played through Vanquish on the 'Casual' setting as I was finding 'Normal' a bit too hard to be enjoyable. I'm not proud.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 27, 2013)

The only FF game I've completed was FFX. On an emulator. That I regret everyday of my life. Though it's not really because I don't play FF games, it's because usually something stupid will happen when I get far in the game that sets me back an hour+ of gameplay (like accidentally deleting a save game, or not saving for hours at a time and dying). This also happened to my while I was playing Dragon Quest 1, got halfway through the game, didn't save for a while and didn't realize, turned off the game, and came back to find I was 8 levels lower and I didn't have Loto's armor anymore. Fuck. 


I suppose related to the above, but I find it difficult to complete a game after one of those stupid setbacks. Like with Dragon Quest, that happened to me a week ago and I haven't had the desire to pick it up since, or Chrono Trigger on the SNES. Got right up to before battling Lavos when the only save state I had broke and the game froze, setting me back 10+ hours of gameplay. I've yet to pick it up again and play through it, because fuck that shit. 


I haven't played a Pokemon game in a legit fashion since R/S/E. Whether I use 2x movement cheats or 2x EXP multipliers or something, I always use some sort of cheat. But you can't really blame me, Pokemon plays slow as dicks and it isn't worth the hours of time I would have to play to grind and shit. Hell, I only plan on playing X and Y when the 3DS gets hacked and I can use those multiplier cheats. 


The only Sega consoles I played (that I can remember, I know we've had other Sega consoles but I was too young to play/care) was the Dreamcast and the Gamegear. 

I could probably list more, too, but I'm too lazy to type that much.


----------



## Isaac (May 27, 2013)

I modded my gamerscore on xbox.... I have since then made a new account, And will not be doing it again.


----------



## Necron (May 27, 2013)

I never owned/wanted a N64. Well, at least I can play those Zelda games in my computer.


----------



## RPG_Lover (May 27, 2013)

Let's see... I prefer cheating (gameshark, action replay, etc) my way through a game to see the story as opposed to playing normally (mainly due to my life right now - I don't have a lot of time for gaming anymore, and that sucks). My Xbox 360 has been used much more as a media center than as a gaming device.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 27, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> Do you have any "Gaming Sins" you know things that your not proud of maybe like that time you cheated on Zelda or what nots?


You mean like...this time? Or maybe...this time?


----------



## Pleng (May 28, 2013)

I once coveted the following systems:

Atari Lynx
Sega 32X
Atari Jaguar
I almost got to the point of saving enough and buying the last two, even though I'd have never been able to afford any games. Oh wait... that wouldn't have been much of a problem!


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 28, 2013)

I claim to have beaten FF7, though really, I've only ever made it to the last battle with Sephiroth where my party was too weak to win.
I enjoy saying FF6 is the best in the series, but I've never made it more than halfway through before quitting due to general boredom with the FF series.
If a game is too difficult for me, I'm like to insult it to no end and call it a bad game simply because I'm bad at it. See: FF3, FF: 4HoL, old school Castlevania, most DBZ fighting games, etc.

Funnily enough though, I personally can't cheat. It ruins the experience for me, and I become so bored by the modifications I made.


----------



## ov3rkill (May 28, 2013)

I guess my greatest gaming sin is piracy and cheating on some jRPG games especially when you're bored and you want to finish the game/story. Because sometimes grinding is boring... except the other kind of grind if you know what I mean.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 28, 2013)

I don't give a shit about getting the best time or "A grades" or "S grades" for games such as Sonic and such.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 28, 2013)

I play my 3DS while listening with my PSVita headphones.

I'm going to hell, aren't I?


----------



## emigre (May 28, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I play my 3DS while listening with my PSVita headphones.
> 
> I'm going to hell, aren't I?


 

Are the headphones actually any good?


----------



## naved.islam14 (May 28, 2013)

I never, ever could buy a legitimate game for my GBA, the ones in my local department store were all fakes since they just had the game cartridge with no manual or anything but the games played fine.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 28, 2013)

emigre said:


> Are the headphones actually any good?


Considering that they're only $15 or $20 USD, and they've lasted me a long, long time in my pockets, and they have decent sound quality And volume (for both my 3DS and music player) they're quite possibly the best budget headphones I've ever bought.


----------



## Opticum (May 30, 2013)

Chrono Trigger is my favourite game and I never passed this game in 100%.  I think it's a sin.
If no, I duped (or cloned, as you want) my gozu Feraligatres in Pokemon Crystal.


----------



## ilman (May 30, 2013)

I don't get secret endings. 
Never have, never will.


----------



## Terenigma (May 30, 2013)

Pretty sure these count as my gaming sins:

1) I have never played a half life game and i own a PC capable of running all of them easily.
2) I bought Persona 4 on day 1 with bonus extra's and a music cd with it.... and iv played about 3hours of the game because i think its awful.
3) I own a DDR double-mat and several dance games.


----------

